# Du habest.



## paradoxa4

Hallo.

Sagt man noch im Deutschen „Du habest“ als Konjunktiv I? Wenn die Sprachler das noch sagen, kannst du mir ein Beispiel geben?

Vielen Dank im Voraus.


----------



## eth1

Du und Ihr Formen des Konjunktivs I sind so ungebräuchlich, dass man meist den Konjunktiv II verwendet. Es ist der Grund, dass du keine Beispiele finden kannst.


----------



## Demiurg

eth1 said:


> Du und Ihr Formen des Konjunktivs I sind so ungebräuchlich, dass man meist den Konjunktiv II verwendet.


Das ist mir noch nie aufgefallen, scheint aber zu stimmen. 

_Er erzählte mir, du habest geheiratet._

klingt sehr gehoben,

_Er erzählte mir, sie habe geheiratet._

dagegegen nicht.


----------



## neanderstln

Demiurg said:


> Das ist mir noch nie aufgefallen, scheint aber zu stimmen.
> 
> _Er erzählte mir, du habest geheiratet._
> 
> klingt sehr gehoben,
> 
> _Er erzählte mir, sie habe geheiratet._
> 
> dagegegen nicht.


Beide deiner Sätze (deine Sätze?) verwenden doch den Konjunktiv I, oder?

Welches folgender Beispiele klingt besser?
Er erzählte mir, sie habe geheiratet (KI?)
Er erzählte mir, sie hätte geheiratet (K2?)

Edit: "Du und Ihr Formen des Konjunktivs I sind so ungebräuchlich..." Verstehe.


----------



## KnightMove

neanderstln said:


> Welches folgender Beispiele klingt besser?
> Er erzählte mir, sie habe geheiratet (KI?)
> Er erzählte mir, sie hätte geheiratet (K2?)



Beide Sätze sind möglich und in der Bedeutung verschieden. Der erste nimmt die Aussage neutral zur Kenntnis, der zweite bezweifelt sie (Er erzählte mir, sie hätte geheiratet, aber das glaube ich nicht so recht). Aber das wird keineswegs strikt so gehandhabt.


----------



## Bahiano

eth1 said:


> Du und Ihr Formen des Konjunktivs I sind so ungebräuchlich, dass man meist den Konjunktiv II verwendet. Es ist der Grund, dass du keine Beispiele finden kannst.


Im Prinzip bin ich da bei dir, eth1.
Ich würde jedoch noch weiter gehen und fragen, warum der KI generell - nicht nur die 2. Person - so ungebräuchlich und damit selten geworden ist.
Meine These: Auf der Straße und im Netz nimmt die Anzahl derer, die fähig und bereit sind, korrektes Deutsch zu sprechen/schreiben, immer mehr ab.


----------



## eth1

Bahiano said:


> Im Prinzip bin ich da bei dir, eth1.
> Ich würde jedoch noch weiter gehen und fragen, warum der KI generell - nicht nur die 2. Person - so ungebräuchlich und damit selten geworden ist.
> Meine These: Auf der Straße und im Netz nimmt die Anzahl derer, die fähig und bereit sind, korrektes Deutsch zu sprechen/schreiben, immer mehr ab.



Gemäß Langenscheidt sind diese Formen des Konjunktivs I ungebräuchlich. Im Internet habe ich auch gefunden, dass diese Formen veraltet sind. Alles im allem  kann ich nicht sagen, was es richtiger, besser oder absolut falsch ist. Die deutsche Sprache ist mir keine einheimische Sprache, sodass ich nur diese Grammatikregln folge, die es in den Lehr- und Grammatikbüchern gibt. Ich finde es ziemlich verwirrt, warum mann Konjunktiv II statt Konjunktivs I in diesem Fall verwendet soll.


----------



## shadowplumber

Beispiel von Das Buch Mormon, Alma, kapitel 11:25

25 Und nun hast du mich vor Gott angelogen. Du hast mir gesagt: Siehe, diese sechs Onti, die großen Wert haben, will ich dir geben – wo du doch in deinem Herzen gedachtest, sie mir vorzuenthalten; und es war nur dein Wunsch, ich möge den wahren und lebendigen Gott leugnen, damit du Grund *habest*, mich zu vernichten. Und nun siehe, für dieses große Übel wirst du deinen Lohn haben.


----------



## Kajjo

shadowplumber said:


> damit du Grund *habest*, mich zu vernichten


Biblische Sprache (und ähnlich) ist aber leider nicht gerade repräsentativ für zeitgenössischen und idiomatischen Sprachgebrauch.

_1 Er sagt, du habest Zweifel.
2 Er sagt, du hast Zweifel.
3 Er sagt, du hättest Zweifel._

Alles drei ist möglich, aber 1 wird am seltensten verwendet.


----------



## Hutschi

KnightMove said:


> Beide Sätze sind möglich und in der Bedeutung verschieden. Der erste nimmt die Aussage neutral zur Kenntnis, der zweite bezweifelt sie (Er erzählte mir, sie hätte geheiratet, aber das glaube ich nicht so recht). Aber das wird keineswegs strikt so gehandhabt.


Ich würde es gar nicht wissen, hätte ich es im Wordreferenz-Forum nicht gelesen.

Ich denke, dass das auch regionale Gründe hat.
Ein weiterer Grund ist die "Vermischung" der Funktionen von Konjunktiv 1 und 2. Warum sollte ich Zweifel an einer Aussage haben, wenn ich Konjunktiv 1 durch Konjunktiv 2 ersetze, weil Konjunktiv 1 ungebräuchlich ist?


----------



## JClaudeK

KnightMove said:


> Beide Sätze sind möglich und in der Bedeutung verschieden. Der erste nimmt die Aussage neutral zur Kenntnis, der zweite bezweifelt sie (Er erzählte mir, sie hätte geheiratet, aber das glaube ich nicht so recht*).


* Es  wird immer wieder behauptet,  der K II sei Ausdruck des Zweifels, aber das ist eine Legende!

Von Zweifel ist hier ↓ absolut nicht die Rede.

LEOs deutsche Grammatik: 1.3.2.4.2.1          Indirekte Rede


----------



## berndf

Kajjo said:


> Biblische Sprache (und ähnlich) ist aber leider nicht gerade repräsentativ für zeitgenössischen und idiomatischen Sprachgebrauch.
> 
> _1 Er sagt, du habest Zweifel.
> 2 Er sagt, du hast Zweifel.
> 3 Er sagt, du hättest Zweifel._
> 
> Alles drei ist möglich, aber 1 wird am seltensten verwendet.


Man muss da vielleicht zwischen Schriftsprache und gesprochener Sprache unterscheiden. Gesprochen würde ich wahrscheinlich auch 2 und 3 deutlich häufiger verwenden als 1 aber in Schriftsprache würde ich nur 1 und 3 verwenden und unterschiedlicher Bedeutung.


----------



## JClaudeK

berndf said:


> und unterschiedlicher Bedeutung.


Siehe #11

"Du hättest" wird oft anstelle des veraltet klingenden  "_du habest" _verwendet, aber es drückt keinen Bedeutungsunterschied aus!


----------



## berndf

Ich benutze in Schriftsprache 1 und 3 sicher nicht gleichbedeutend und ich bin mir sicher, dass ich da nicht der einzige bin. Nur in gesprochener Sprache nehme ich das manchmal nicht so genau. Davon, dass der semantische Unterschied zwischen KI und KII verschwunden ist, *das *ist eine Legende. Nur in Fällen, wo Indikativ und KI ununterscheidbar sind, ist der Unterschied nicht mehr ausdrückbar.


----------



## Hutschi

Ich glaube das, Bernd. Du musst Dir nur bewusst sein, dass diese Nuance nicht von sehr vielen verstanden wird.


berndf said:


> Nur in Fällen, wo Indikativ und KI ununterscheidbar sind, ist der Unterschied nicht mehr ausdrückbar.


Das stimmt. Aber ausdrückbar bedeutet nicht unbedingt, dass es verstanden wird. Analogie ist sehr kräftig.

(Es scheint auch hier einen Nord-Süd-Unterschied zu geben, Aber belegen kann ich das nicht.)


----------



## Kajjo

JClaudeK said:


> Es wird immer wieder behauptet, der K II sei Ausdruck des Zweifels, aber das ist eine Legende!


Nein, das ist keine Legende, sondern gutes Deutsch. Die Sachlage ist hier bloß nicht ganz so schwarzweiß, weil der Konjunktiv II eben auch in anderen Funktionen verwendet werden kann. Als Ersatz für Konjunktiv I drückt er eben keinen Zweifel aus. Ist doch logisch. 

Man sollte bedenken, dass sehr viele Muttersprachler ohnehin den Indikativ nutzen, wenn sie indirekte Rede in der gesprochenen Sprache wiedergeben und keinerlei Zweifel bestehen und es überhaupt nicht darauf ankommt, dass es indirekte Rede ist.

Die korrekte Verwendung von indirekter Rede mit durchgehend Konjunktiv I (oder ersatzweise II) ist eher gehobenen Sprechsituationen vorbehalten und eben der Schriftsprache.

Alltagssprache:

_Mama sagt, wir haben noch genug Milch!
Papa hat mir verraten, dass wir heute Abend grillen!_

Würde man hier Konjunktiv II verwenden, dann würde das eindeutig Zweifel ausdrücken, schon alleine weil der Konjunktiv sonst völlig unmotiviert wäre. In der Alltagssprache wird Konjunktiv II selten ohne irreale oder zweifelnde Konnotation benutzt.

_Mama sagt, wir hätten noch genug Milch -- aber bring lieber sicherheitshalber doch noch zwei Liter mit!_

So würde das ein normaler Sprecher sagen, sogar schon ältere Kinder.

_Tobias hat auch gesagt, ich bin die Beste! <und ich stimme zu!>
Tobias sagt, ich wäre ein Nörgler. <aber das stimmt natürlich nicht!>_

Diese Unterscheidung fühlen die anderen hier echt nicht? Kann ich mir gar nicht vorstellen! Natürlich gibt es Sätze, in denen K II keine Zweifel ankündigt, aber deswegen ist ja nicht das gesamte Konzept "eine Legende".


----------



## Hutschi

_Tobias sagt, ich wäre ein Nörgler.  
Tobias sagt, ich sei ein Nörgler.  

Ich *fühle *hier keinen wesentlichen Unterschied in der Alltagssprache.
Um ihn überhaupt zu begreifen, muss ich Kenntnisse aus dem Forum verwenden._
Ich würde beide Fälle zurückweisen oder mich grämen, aber gleicherweise.


_Man kann aber zwei Dinge betrachten:

1. Kontext. 
2. Gegend (da bin ich nicht sicher, aber es scheint so.)

PS:_



Kajjo said:


> Mama sagt, wir hätten noch genug Milch -- aber bring lieber sicherheitshalber doch noch zwei Liter mit!


Ein typisches Beispiel, das gegen den Zweifel spricht.

Ich zweifle nicht daran, was Mutter sagt. Mutti zweifelt vielleicht, ob noch genügend Milch da sei/wäre (?). Aber darum geht es hier nicht. Es geht darum, ob der Berichter zweifelt. Zumindest wenn ich es richtig verstehe.


----------



## berndf

Hutschi said:


> Ein typisches Beispiel, das gegen den Zweifel spricht.


Weil das ein Fall ist, wo Indikativ und und KI nicht unterscheidbar ist.


----------



## Hutschi

Das mag sein, das ist mir aber nicht aufgefallen, darüber hatte ich nicht nachgedacht. Aber es stimmt.
Und dann tritt Analogie auf ...


----------



## JClaudeK

Hutschi said:


> Tobias sagt, ich wäre ein Nörgler.
> _Tobias sagt, ich sei ein Nörgler.
> 
> Ich *fühle *hier keinen wesentlichen Unterschied [....] _



Ich sehe da gar keinen Unterschied und ein solcher wird meines Wissens auch in keiner seriösen Grammtik erwähnt.



> 1.3.2.4.2.1.c Indirekte Rede und Konjunktiv​In der indirekten Rede wählt man normalerweise den Konjunktiv I.
> 
> Es ist aber auch möglich, den Indikativ, den Konjunktiv II oder die Formen mit würde zu verwenden (siehe → Tabelle). Es gibt beinahe keine festen Regeln dafür, welche Form man wählt. Die Wahl ist in vielen Fällen nicht eine Frage der Grammatik, sondern eine Frage des Stils (siehe → Stilistische Kriterien).


----------



## Kajjo

JClaudeK said:


> Ich sehe da gar keinen Unterschied und ein solcher wird meines Wissens auch in keiner seriösen Grammtik erwähnt.


Klar, wer eine andere Meinung hat, ist nicht seriös. Danke.

Man kann sofort etliche Hits finden:

Konjunktiv II: Verwendung — Theoretisches Material. Deutsch, Unterstufe.

Die Unterscheidung K I und K II ist etabliert, nur halt nicht so schwarzweiß. Und ja, ich stimme Canoo/Leo zu, dass es bei indirekter Rede oft eine Frage des Stils ist. Natürlich gibt es K II Verwendungen, die keinen Zweifel ausdrücken. Hier geht es nur darum, dass K II durchaus für viele Sprecher Zweifel ausdrücken _kann_.

Ich weise nochmals auf die Kontrastierung von Indikativ vs. K II hin, siehe #16. Dann werden die Zweifel viel deutlicher, oder?


----------



## JClaudeK

JClaudeK said:


> in keiner* seriösen* Grammtik erwähnt.



LEO


> -> Wenn das Verb in der 2. Person Singular oder Plural steht*, ziehen viele die Formen des Konjunktivs II (respektive die → würde-Formen) den als veraltet oder gehoben empfundenen Formen des Konjunktivs I vor:


*das ist mit "werdest" der Fall.
Von Sinnveränderung ist hier absolut nicht die Rede!


Das Ganze hatten wir (z.B. hier)  schon:


> *Semantik des Konjunktivs II    *
> Verwendet ein Sprecher den Konjunktiv II, so verweist er darauf, dass die von ihm geäußerte Sachverhaltsbeschreibung nur eingeschränkte Gültigkeit besitzt und dass sie nicht als wirklich verstanden werden soll, weil sie sich nicht auf eine objektive Realität, sondern nur auf eine fiktive, in der Vorstellung des Sprechers existierende Ebene bezieht. Durch den Gebrauch des Konjunktivs II distanziert sich der Sprecher "ausdrücklich von einem normalerweise zu erwartenden allgemeinen Wirklichkeitsbezug".





> *Anwendungsgebiete:*
> * Irrealer Vergleich: Konjunktiv II in Komparativsätzen
> [*]Hypothetische oder irreale Einräumung: Konjunktiv II in Konzessivsätzen
> [*]Irreale Folge: Konjunktiv II in Konsekutivsätzen
> [*]Hypothetische oder irreale Bedingung: Konjunktiv II in Konditionalsätzen
> [*]Verkappte Konditionalsätze und irreale Aussagesätze
> [*]Erfüllbarer und unerfüllbarer Wunsch: Heischender Konjunktiv in selbständigen Nebensätzen
> [*]Nebensätze nach negierten Hauptsätzen
> [*]Höflichkeit: Der Konjunktiv II in höflichen Aufforderungen, Feststellungen und Bitten
> [*]Konjunktiv in Verbindung von Modalverben


Von *KII in der indirekten Rede keine Spur *(außer als Ersatzform für K I)!

Dass der Gebrauch des K II durch seine  semantische Färbung (_die geäußerte Sachverhaltsbeschreibung  besitzt nur eingeschränkte Gültigkeit_) auch auf den Gebrauch des KII in der indirekten Rede "*abgefärbt*" haben kann, will ich aber nicht bestreiten.


----------



## Hutschi

Danke für die Quelle, Kajjo.

Konjunktiv II: Verwendung — Theoretisches Material. Deutsch, Unterstufe.
Beispiel:


> Wenn *Zweifels* am *Inhalt* des *Wiedergegebenen* bestehen:
> 
> *Direkte Rede*: Er sagt: "Ich bin zufrieden!"
> *Indirekte Rede*: Er sagt, er sei zufrieden. _(Konjunktiv I)_
> *Zweifel*: Er behauptet, er *wäre *zufrieden. _(Konjunktiv II) ---(Anmerkung von mir) Ich sehe hier Zweifel. D_er Zweifel wird aber hier nicht durch den Konjunktiv sondern durch das Verb hervorgerufen.


Vergleiche:

*Indirekte Rede*: Er sagt, er wäre zufrieden. _(Konjunktiv II)_
*Zweifel*: Er behauptet, er sei zufrieden. _(Konjunktiv I)_
Alle diese Sätze sind indirekte Rede.

Edit: Zitat besser gekennzeichnet.


----------



## Kajjo

Hutschi said:


> *Indirekte Rede*: Er sagt, er wäre zufrieden. _(Konjunktiv II)_
> *Zweifel*: Er behauptet, er sei zufrieden. _(Konjunktiv I)_


Beides ist sehr seltsam für mein Sprachgefühl.

Die indirekte Rede mit "wäre" ist unmotiviert, wenn es keine Zweifel gibt, zumal "ist/sei/wäre" ja geradezu das Musterbeispiel aller drei Möglichkeiten ist. Ohne Zweifel würde ich niemals "wäre" verwenden und bin mir sicher, dass das auf den Großteil der Standardsprecher zutrifft.

Gleichfalls drückt "er sei zufrieden" ganz sicher keine Zweifel aus, sondern nur neutrale indirekte Rede -- genau so gehört es sich im journalistischen Stil, wenn es neutral sein soll.



Hutschi said:


> _Ich sehe hier Zweifel. D_er Zweifel wird aber hier nicht durch den Konjunktiv sondern durch das Verb hervorgerufen.


Ja, das Verb und der Konjunktiv verstärken sich gegenseitig, aber, und das ist entscheidend, der K II harmoniert eben prächtig mit dem Verb, WEIL der K II diese Funktion innehat.


----------



## berndf

Kajjo said:


> Beides ist sehr seltsam für mein Sprachgefühl.


In meinem auch.


----------



## JClaudeK

Hutschi said:


> Alle diese Sätze sind indirekte Rede.



Und bei indirekter Rede gilt


> 2. In der *Schriftsprache* und besonders in massenmedialen Texten wird bei der Redewiedergabe in der Regel der Konjunktiv I *oder* II benutzt. Dabei wird die indirekte Rede durch einen eingeleiteten oder uneingeleiteten Nebensatz ausgedrückt.


stritten ... ob es so war/ist/wäre/sei (Zeitenfolge)


----------



## berndf

JClaudeK said:


> Und bei indirekter Rede gilt


Das ist ja auch richtig, beides ist möglich. Bedeutet aber nicht, dass es keinen semantischen Unterschied gibt.


----------



## JClaudeK

berndf said:


> Bedeutet aber nicht, dass es keinen semantischen Unterschied gibt.


Da scheiden sich eben die Geister.


Hutschi said:


> (Es scheint auch hier einen Nord-Süd-Unterschied zu geben, Aber belegen kann ich das nicht.)


Ob es regionale Unterschiede gibt, kann ich nicht sagen.

Ich jedenfalls habe an der Uni gelernt, dass es in der indirekten Rede keinen semantischen Unterschied gibt und so handhabe ich den KI oder KII von jeher. Anders kenne ich das nicht.


----------



## berndf

JClaudeK said:


> Da scheiden sich eben die Geister.


Eigentlich nicht. Es scheiden sich vielleicht die Geister, ob und wenn ja welcher Unterschied besteht, aber nicht daran, was dein Zitat aussagt. Das sagt nur aus, welchen Formen benutzt werden, ohne auf deren semantischen und pragmatischen Implikationen einzugehen.


----------



## JClaudeK

berndf said:


> Eigentlich nicht. Es scheiden sich vielleicht die Geister, ob und wenn ja welcher Unterschied besteht, aber nicht daran, was dein Zitat aussagt. Das sagt nur aus, welchen Formen benutzt werden, ohne auf deren semantischen Implikationen einzugehen.


Ja, ok.

Vielleicht kannst _Du_ einen einen Beleg aus einer seriösen Quelle bringen, in der der semantische Unterschied aufgezeigt wird?

Wie schon gesagt, in den Germanistik-Seminaren aus meiner Studienzeit war nie von einem semantischen Unterschied die Rede. Sowohl KI als KII (als Ersatz für KII) drückt  Distanziertheit aus:



> (8) Maria sagte, dass sie heute um 18 Uhr zu uns kommt.
> (9) Maria sagte, dass sie heute um 18 Uhr zu uns komme*.
> Der erste Satz drückt die Meinung des Sprechers aus. Diese Meinung stimmt zwar in diesem Fall mit der von Maria überein, aber möglicherweise kann man sie nicht unmittelbar auf eine Äußerung Marias zurückführen. *Der Konjunktiv einer indirekten Rede signalisiert Distanz in zweifacher Weise. Mit der formalen Kennzeichnung einer Rede als fremder oder früher eigener Rede distanziert sich der Sprecher gegenüber dem beschriebenen Sachverhalt. Er zeigt auf, dass der Sachverhalt nicht als ursprünglich oder unmittelbar gesetzt, sondern nur als vermittelt verstanden werden darf. *Zum anderen wird verdeutlicht, dass zwischen dem Urheber des Redeakts und dem Hörer eine kommunikative Distanz besteht, denn schließlich ist der Sprecher als eine weitere Instanz bei der Vermittlung der Rede zwischen sie getreten.
> Quelle: Der Konjunktiv als Mittel der Bedeutungsschattierung



*Konjunktiv I, nicht K II !


----------



## Hutschi

berndf said:


> Das ist ja auch richtig, beides ist möglich. Bedeutet aber nicht, dass es keinen semantischen Unterschied gibt.


Es bedeutet aber auch nicht das Gegenteil.
Und ich nehme an, der semantische Unterschied ist abhängig von eigenen Erfahrungen bzw. der Region.


----------



## berndf

JClaudeK said:


> Sowohl KI als KII (als Ersatz für KII) drückt Distanziertheit aus:


Inwieweit widerspricht das dem, was @Kajjo und ich gesagt haben? Präteritum und Plusquamperfekt drücken auch beide Vergangenheit aus. Daraus lässt sich aber nicht folgern dass es keinen Bedeutungsunterschied gäbe.


----------



## elroy

Related thread: She always said to me how grateful she was that you always stood by her side and supported her so much.


----------



## JClaudeK

elroy said:


> Related thread: She always said to me how grateful she was that you always stood by her side and supported her so much.


Schon da steht (_auch_ laut Zwiebelfisch) fest:


> Wenn es um die Wiedergabe von Tatsachenbehauptungen geht, ist der Konjunktiv I gefragt. *Und den kümmert es nicht im Geringsten, ob sich die Behauptung im Nachhinein als richtig oder falsch herausstellt.*
> *Mit dem Konjunktiv I lässt sich noch die offensichtlichste Lüge darstellen:*
> _Eva sagte, sie sei der Schlange nie begegnet.
> Der Baron behauptete, er habe sich selbst an den Haaren aus dem Sumpf gezogen_.




Edit:
Wenn manche Muttersprachler den Eindruck haben, dass sie ihre Aussage durch den K II _ explizit als falsch oder zumindest zweifelhaft kennzeichnen_, sollten sie sich jedoch der Tatsache bewusst sein, dass dieser Eindruck bei (sehr) vielen anderen nicht rüberkommt!



Hutschi said:


> Du musst Dir nur bewusst sein, dass diese Nuance nicht von sehr vielen verstanden wird.


----------



## berndf

JClaudeK said:


> Schon da steht (laut Zwiebelfisch) fest:


Hat ja auch nie irgendwer was anderes behauptet. Ich verstehe nicht, worauf du hinaus willst.


----------



## JClaudeK

berndf said:


> Ich verstehe nicht, worauf du hinaus willst.


Siehe Edit!


----------



## berndf

JClaudeK said:


> Siehe Edit!


Ich verstehe es immer noch nicht. Die Aussage, die Du zitiert hat hat ja überhaupt nichts mit dem zu tun was @Kajjo, ich oder sonstwer behauptet hat. Natürlich lässt sich mit dem Konjunktiv I "noch die offensichtlichste Lüge darstellen". Das hat ja nie irgendwer bezweifelt.


----------



## Kajjo

JClaudeK said:


> Wenn manche Muttersprachler den Eindruck haben, dass sie ihre Aussage durch den K II _ explizit als falsch oder zumindest zweifelhaft kennzeichnen_, sollten sie sich jedoch der Tatsache bewusst sein, dass dieser Eindruck bei (sehr) vielen anderen nicht rüberkommt!


Das muss ein regionales Problem bei dir sein. Ich kenne es nicht anders und bisher hatte ich auch den Eindruck, dass das immer alle korrekt verstanden haben. Im Alltag liegt der Kontrast ja aber oft auch zwischen Indikativ und K II.



> it dem Konjunktiv I lässt sich noch die offensichtlichste Lüge darstellen:


Niemand hat was anderes behauptet. Die Darstellung ist dann bloß halt neutral und ohne irgendwas zu insinuieren. Journalisten zitieren so zum Beispiel, ohne irgendwas als Lüge zu bewerten oder Zweifel anzumelden.


----------



## JClaudeK

berndf said:


> Hat ja auch nie irgendwer was anderes behauptet.


Natürlich habt ihr das.


berndf said:


> Außer eben, man will die Annahme explizit als falsch oder zumindest zweifelhaft kennzeichnen.


.


----------



## Kajjo

Konj I habe ich von vornherein als neutral eingestuft und als die Standardform für z.B. journalistische indirekte Rede. Konj I hat keinerlei andere Konnotationen als klar auf indirekte Rede hinzuweisen. (vgl.#24)

Konj II kann in manchen Situationen einfach nur Ersatzform sein, aber er kann auch Zweifel anmelden, gerade dann, wenn man den Satz auch mit Konj I oder Indikativ hätte ausdrücken können.

Ich habe dir auch bereits eine Website geliefert, die Deutschlernenden das genau so beibringt. Es gibt viele weitere Stellen, an denen es so erklärt wird.


----------



## berndf

JClaudeK said:


> Natürlich habt ihr das.
> 
> 
> berndf said:
> 
> 
> 
> Außer eben, man will die Annahme explizit als falsch oder zumindest zweifelhaft kennzeichnen.
Click to expand...

Da habe ich über den KII gesprochen ohne irgendwas über den KI zu behaupten.


Kajjo said:


> Konj I habe ich von vornherein als neutral eingestuft und als die Standardform für z.B. journalistische indirekte Rede. Konj I hat keinerlei andere Konnotationen als klar auf indirekte Rede hinzuweisen. (vgl.#24)


Und nichts anderes habe ich je behauptet.


----------



## berndf

Ich versuche es noch mal von vorne: Mit dem KI drücke ich aus, dass ich eine Aussage über eine Aussage oder über einen Gedanken mache, ohne die Wahrheit des Inhalts dieser Aussage oder dieses Gedanken selbst zum Gegenstand meiner Aussage zu machen. Wenn ich also sage:
_Bis Sonntag war ich der festen Überzeugung, Söder werde der Kanzlerkandidat der Union werden_
so spielt es für diese Aussage keine Rolle, wer es letztlich geworden ist. Ich sage ausschließlich etwas über meine damaligen Gedanken aus.

Der KI ist also die Verbform der Wahl, um indirekte Rede zu kennzeichnen. Weiche ich von dieser Standardform ab, so deute ich damit etwas an: Entweder dass meine eigene Meinung in Richtung "das ist auch so" tendiert, wenn ich den Indikativ benutze, oder in Richtung "das ist nicht so", wenn ich den KII benutze.

Das ist in etwa so wie mit den Wortfolgen: Die neutrale ("unmarkiert" ist hier der Fachausdruck) Reihenfolge ist _Der Hund biss den Mann_. Mit dieser unmarkierten Reihenfolge sende ich keine versteckten Botschaften aus. Wenn ich aber von der unmarkierten Reihenfolge abweiche, dann tue ich das. Wenn ich z.B. Sage _Den Mann biss der Hund_, dann drücke ich damit aus, dass der Fokus der Aussage auf der Identität des Opfers liegt (_Nicht die Frau sondern den Mann biss der Hund_). So ähnlich ist das bei den Verbformen der indirekten Rede auch.

Das ganze gilt natürlich nur in Standardregistern. In umgangssprachlichen Registern gibt es zu viele Abweichungen von der Standardform als dass man ihnen noch irgendeine Bedeutung beimessen würde. Das gleiche gilt für Fälle, wo der KII als KI-Ersatzform gebraucht wird, weil Indikativ und KI nicht unterscheidbar sind. Hier ist der KII bereits die unmarkierte Form der Indirekten Rede und sendet keine darüber hinaus gehenden Botschaften.


----------



## Kajjo

berndf said:


> In umgangssprachlichen Registern gibt es zu viele Abweichungen von der Standardform als dass man andere noch als bewusste Abweichungen verstehen würde.


Meiner Erfahrung nach kontrastiert in der Umgangssprache der meisten Sprechen Indikativ und Konj II recht deutlich.

Kaum jemand benutzt in der Alltagssprache Konj II wenn er die Aussage nicht irgendwie markieren will. Dafür ist Indikativ zu selbstverständlich geworden.


----------



## berndf

Kajjo said:


> Meiner Erfahrung nach kontrastiert in der Umgangssprache der meisten Sprechen Indikativ und Konj II recht deutlich.
> 
> Kaum jemand benutzt in der Alltagssprache Konj II wenn er die Aussage nicht irgendwie markieren will. Dafür ist Indikativ zu selbstverständlich geworden.


OK, das könnte u.U. noch sein. Andererseits ist der KI in Umgangssprache so selten geworden, dass man dort KII grundsätzlich auch als Ersatzform des KI verstehen könnte. Das ist dann so eine Art "halbstandard"-Register. Es kommt wahrscheinlich auf die genaue Situation und den Sprecher an und damit wird das Ganze dann wieder unsicherer.


----------



## bearded

berndf said:


> Das gleiche gilt für Fälle, wo der KII als KI-Ersatzform gebraucht wird, weil Indikativ und KI nicht unterscheidbar sind. Hier ist der KII bereits die unmarkierte Form der Indirekten Rede und sendet keine darüber hinaus gehenden Botschaften.


Eine Frage:
Anhand Deiner Aussagen enthält
_Er sagte, er werde kommen _eine 'unmarkierte' , und
_Er sagte, er würde kommen_ eine 'markierte' Behauptung (entweder man bezweifelt sie, oder man weiß, dass er doch nicht gekommen ist) in der indirekten Rede.
Nehmen wir jetzt den Satz _Er und seine Frau sagten, sie würden kommen _(da kann man nicht wissen, ob markiert oder nicht, weil 'werden' im Indikativ und im KI gleich wäre).
Nun (gemäß dem durchschnittlichen deutschen Sprachgefühl) kann man wirklich einen Markierungsunterschied spüren zwischen
_Er sagte, er würde kommen_
und
_sie sagten, sie würden kommen  - _ in dem Sinne, dass nur der erstere Satz markiert klingt?
Mir erscheint das zwar theoretisch möglich, aber pragmatisch recht unwahrscheinlich.
( Ich hoffe, dass ich meine Frage in verständlicher Weise formuliert habe ).


----------



## berndf

Da ist eine gewisse Unschärfe. In Standardsprache gibt es eindeutig die Regel KI durch KII zu ersetzen. In Umgangssprache ist es eher so, dass man KI durch Indikativ ersetzen würde und KII dann zum Ausdruck von Reserviertheit gebrauchen würde. Wenn das Register nicht vollkommen klar ist, kann man dann wieder nichts sagen. Das ist das Thema, von @Kajjo und mir in #43 und #44 direkt oberhalb deines Beitrages.


----------



## JClaudeK

Kajjo said:


> Kaum jemand benutzt in der Alltagssprache Konj II wenn er die Aussage nicht irgendwie markieren will.


Einverstanden, aber
der Konj I "markiert" schon deutlich genug, dass man den Wahrheitsgehalt der Aussage nicht garantiert:


> Der Konjunktiv einer indirekten Rede signalisiert Distanz in zweifacher Weise. Mit der formalen Kennzeichnung einer Rede als fremde[....] distanziert sich der Sprecher gegenüber dem beschriebenen Sachverhalt. Er zeigt auf, dass der Sachverhalt nicht als ursprünglich oder unmittelbar gesetzt, sondern nur als vermittelt verstanden werden darf.



Für mich gibt es  keinen Bedeutungsunterschied zwischen

_1. Er behauptet, er sei zufrieden.
2. Er behauptet, er wäre zufrieden._


> Wenn es um die Wiedergabe von Tatsachenbehauptungen geht, ist der Konjunktiv I gefragt. Und den kümmert es nicht im Geringsten, ob sich die Behauptung im Nachhinein als richtig oder falsch herausstellt.






Kajjo said:


> Das muss ein regionales Problem bei dir sein.


Vielleicht habt Ihr ein "regionales Problem"?



berndf said:


> als 1 aber in Schriftsprache würde ich nur 1 und 3 verwenden und unterschiedlicher Bedeutung.


1 ("werdest/ habest") sollten wir sowieso beseite lassen (veraltend!):


> LEO -> Wenn das Verb in der 2. Person Singular oder Plural steht, ziehen viele die Formen des Konjunktivs II (respektive die → würde-Formen) den als veraltet oder gehoben empfundenen Formen des Konjunktivs I vor:


Damit ist sogar Kajjo einverstanden:


Kajjo said:


> Biblische Sprache (und ähnlich) ist aber leider nicht gerade repräsentativ für zeitgenössischen und idiomatischen Sprachgebrauch.
> 
> _1 Er sagt, du habest Zweifel_


Der Konjunktiv II ("würdest/ hättest) ist hier also eindeutig als "Ersatzform" zu verstehen, ohne jede Spur von Bedeutungsänderung.


----------



## Hutschi

Im Duden ist die Verwendung nur teilweise dargestellt.

Grundlegende Funktionen sind:

Duden | Konjunktiv I oder II?
Duden ▻ Sprachwissen ▻ Sprache und Stil ▻ Konjunktiv I oder II?
Konjunktiv I oder II?​


> ...
> Konjunktiv I und II unterscheiden sich nicht zeitlich, sie haben unterschiedliche Funktionen. *Der Konjunktiv I wird vornehmlich zur Kennzeichnung der indirekten Rede gebraucht*, der* Konjunktiv II vor allem als Ausdruck des nur Vorgestellten, des Möglichen und des Irrealen*, wobei der Konjunktiv II häufiger vorkommt als der Konjunktiv I. Viele Formen des Konjunktivs I sind gegenüber dem Indikativ gar nicht erkennbar; weil dies auch für zahlreiche Formen des Konjunktivs II gilt, wird die _würde-_Konstruktion immer häufiger verwendet.



Das sieht zunächst so aus, als würde es Kajjo und Bernd voll unterstützen.
Wäre da nicht "vornehmlich" und "vor Allem".

Wenn wir uns die Beispiele ansehen, sehen wir, was bei Konjunktiv 2 gemeint ist (Bei Konjunktiv 1 sind wir ja weitgehend einig. Deshalb lasse ich ihn weg.)



> Ausdruck des nur *Vorgestellten*, des *Möglichen *oder *Irrealen*. Typisch dafür ist der Bedingungssatz. Wenn dabei das Verb in der Grundform des Konjunktivs II steht, ist das Eintreten des nur Gedachten prinzipiell möglich. Man spricht dann vom „Potenzialis“:
> _Wenn sie käme, wäre ich froh._
> ...
> Wenn die Vergangenheitsform des Konjunktivs II verwendet wird, ist das Eintreten des nur Gedachten nicht mehr möglich. Man nennt dies „Irrealis“:
> _Wenn sie gekommen wäre, hätte ich sie abgeholt._
> ...
> Hierzu zählen auch irreale Vergleichssätze:
> ...
> _Er tat, als wäre er krank._


Bei all den Beispielen ist keine indirekte Rede benannt. Aber zur Verwendung wird gesagt: Typisch ist hierfür der Bedingungssatz.




> _*Ersatz *für Formen, die nicht eindeutig Konjunktiv I und deshalb missverständlich sind:
> 
> Petra sagte, ihre Eltern hätten (für [Konj. I]: haben) gestern ein Fahrrad für sie gekauft.
> _



Hierüber waren wir einig. In indirekter Rede wird es als Ersatz verwendet - unter den gegebenen Bedingungen.
Dabei entsteht keine Wertung.




> Ausdruck der *Höflichkeit *oder *Unverbindlichkeit*. Auch der _würde-_Konjunktiv wird so verwendet:
> 
> _Ich wünschte, dass Sie nachgäben._
> _Es würde uns sehr freuen, wenn Sie das Geld bis zum 15. d. M. überwiesen / überweisen würden._



Das ist relativ sehr häufige Verwendung. Sie zeigt aber keineswegs Zweifel, höchstens in einem extrem weiten Sinn. 


In den Dudenbeispielen ist nicht eines angegeben, dass zugleich Zweifel und indirekte Rede ausdrückt.

Sie schließen es das aber auch nicht explizit aus. Maßgeblich ist hier "vornehmlich" und "vor allem".

Ich fasse zusammen:

Der Duden betrachtet explizit Konjunktiv II als Standardform bei indirekter Rede, wenn Konjunktiv 1 nicht gut geeignet ist, weil er mit Indikativ übereinstimmt, zum Beispiel.
Darüber waren wir uns auch einig. In diesen Fällen ist er (meist) neutral.

Konjunktiv II in anderen Fällen der indirekten Rede ist zumindest hier nicht explizit kodifiziert.


Das kann zweierlei bedeuten:

1.es ist nicht Teil der Standardsprache. Dann ist es umgangssprachlich und es gibt sicher unterschiedliche umgangssprachliche Regeln.

oder 2. Es wird hier einfach nicht betrachtet.
In diesem Fall ist die Kodifizierung als Zweifel zumindest unklar. Denn es gehört nicht zu den angegebenen Fällen.

Wenn wir es als umgangssprachlich betrachten, existiert das Problem nicht. Umgangssprache kann stark voneinander abweichen: Region, Soziolekt, Sprachentwicklung etc. Dann ahben wir alle recht, können uns aber nicht darauf verlassen, dass alle alles gleich verstehen.

Wenn wir es als standardsprachlich betrachten, bleibt es zumindest hier offen. 
In Universitäten könnten beide Bedeutungen gelehrt werden. 
Aber ich gehe davon aus, dass der Duden (und ähnliche Werke) das am meisten verwendete Referenzwerk ist und darstellt, wie etwas im Normalfall standardsprachlich verwendet wird. (Im Normalfall, weil es unmöglich ist, alles darzustellen.)

---
Können wir uns einigen, dass Konjunktiv 2 nur in bestimmten Formen standardsprachlich bestimmt ist?
Das würde bedeuten, das unsere Vorstellungen kein wirkliches Problem sind, dass die Bedeutung also einerseits gleich und andererseits unterschiedlich ist, je nach sprachlicher Umgebung. 
---
Oder, dass die Bedeutung nicht eindeutig ist, wenn es doch zur Standardsprache gehört?
(wegen der "vornehmlich"- und "vor allem"-Hintertür.)


----------



## Schlabberlatz

Ja, der Konjunktiv … das ist ein weites Feld. Das Thema kommt immer wieder auf, in letzter Zeit z. B. hier: Es hört sich so an, als habe sie den Satz beim Ablesen....
und hier:
Reported speech
… wo ich mich auch geäußert habe:


Schlabberlatz said:


> _Er hat gesagt, dass er nach Leipzig gefahren ist._
> und
> _Er hat gesagt, er wäre nach Leipzig gefahren._
> … können auch in Westfalen bedeutungsgleich sein. K II kann aber auch bedeuten, dass man die Aussage anzweifelt. Was gilt, geht aus Kontext und Tonfall hervor.



Besser (weil eindeutiger) wäre es natürlich, wenn man den KII nur für hypothetische Fälle benutzen würde. Beispiel:
_Er hat gesagt, er wäre bereit, diese Aufgabe zu übernehmen, wenn gewisse Bedingungen erfüllt würden._
Er ist (noch) nicht bereit, aber er wäre es – unter bestimmten Voraussetzungen.

„Ich bin bereit“ → Er hat gesagt, dass er bereit ist (mündlich) / Er hat gesagt, er sei bereit (schriftlich)
„Ich wäre bereit“ → Er hat gesagt, dass er bereit wäre (mündlich und schriftlich) / Er hat gesagt, er wäre bereit (schriftlich (auch mündlich möglich, aber wohl seltener als die Variante mit dass-Satz)).


----------

